# Newbie.....horsemad woman!!!!



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all, i am new on here i LOVE horses!!! I have rode since i was little, but i don't have the right lifestyle to own right now, But in a year or so i will be!! Sooo excited.
I have loaned them before, and ridden all sorts and breeds with temperments ranging from plodders through to total nutters!!!!!
My absolute favorite has to be draft horses though, shire's especially, i am full loaning now have been for a long time now. He is my world!!!
I look quite strange when riding as i am small and him being 18h!!! lol!!!! Would love to just talk horses in general, and find out how different owning your own horse
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiya and welcome 

WOW 18hh - that's huuuge  lol I love Horses also, would love to own one  someday *sighs* lol I haven't rode in a couple of years as my local riding stables turned livery and sold the school horses  need to find another one!
Hope you enjoy the stay here, and post some pics of your horse! He sounds gorgeous.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

welcome, I am new here to! Seasons Greetings!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you both......... I haven't long been on this forum but find it very good
I have a beb site that talks about costings and basic care for a horse. Would love to see some pics of your horse


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all thank you for replying, i would love to just meet online friends and talk animals, i am in the process of getting some pictures of him on here. I love him to bits, along with all my other pets  x


----------



## lucy87 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello,

Big horses are great, my mare is only 15.3 but she is very wide!!! Horses are my life, they never fail to put a smile on my face, I get the feeling I'm not alone there!


----------



## Naominsky4eva (Jan 20, 2009)

Hiii there..x

I am new to the forum myself..I have a 16hh ID x TB mare called sky shes gorgeous! ..x

I am looking for friends that love to chat horsey 

Naomi


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Aww you will have to post some pics!!!
I have a 16,1 IDxTB gelding love him to bits:thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi welcome. 18hh is massive lol lets have a piccie plz.


----------



## Naominsky4eva (Jan 20, 2009)

Skys flea bitten grey with like ginger freckcles all over her belly  iv'e had her just over 5 years  whats yours called  ??..x


----------

